# What kind of ants are these?



## a1481155 (Dec 2, 2012)

And how do I get rid off them? 
Thanks!!!

I've been using sugar water and boric acid sporadically over the past 2 months but they still keep coming back! They're all around the perimeter of the house on the outside and in the walls on the inside. They come out in swarms to eat dead bugs, worms, etc... They're very fast moving and pretty aggressive; if they're moving toward me, I can flick them away with my finger (pretty hard) and they'll still come right back at me.


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

http://www.terro.com/guide-ants.php


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Boric acid is not water soluble. Making your own is not so easy. If you use more than ~1/4 tsp boric acid per 8 oz water, it is too strong. Terro is a fairly good bait (boric acid). Amdro is better, in my opinion. Ants change their food preference based on their colony needs. That means sometimes a bait will work well, other times it may not.

Your pics are not good enough to identify the ant. A 30x magnification may be needed to properly ID the ant. I suggest you capture a few and take them to your department of agriculture, or whoever manages pest control in your state. They are free and they know your area.

Your location has relevance to what the ant could be.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

I cannot tell from the pictures, but pray they aren't Pharaoh or Argentine ants, as they are the absolute worst to get rid of once they "take hold". Those two don't have a single colony - like say carpenter ants - that one could kill and be rid of. They have many, many "sub-colonies", all with multiple queens, that just keep on going like the Energizer Bunny. They also make nests just about anywhere, a crack in the sidewalk, void in the wall, under stones, in leaves, under doormats, behind siding, bottoms of planters.....basically anywhere.

If you find one nest, there's going to be dozens more all over the place, and you'll have your exterminator on speed dial. You'll have to make sure you kill all colonies inside the house, a tall order if they've been around for a while, then have the perimeter of the house treated to keep them from coming back inside, otherwise you'll just be rinsing and repeating yourself with extermination fees. All it takes is one queen to get back in the house for them to be all over the place in no time.


----------



## a1481155 (Dec 2, 2012)

UPDATE:
I apologize the pictures were no help but the ants turned out to be "big head ants". I found a PHD in entomology who happens to own local pest control company. He came out and treated the interior with bate that he shot out of what looked like a modified caulk gun. The exterior perimeter of the house was sprayed but I'm not sure what he used for the interior bait & perimeter spray. He said it treats for ants, cockroaches & something else I had not heard of. He also said nothing he uses is harmful to animals, humans, the environment, etc...

@ gobug Then he broadcast treated the yard with Amdro and because the infestation was so large he recommended I buy some and treat the yard in between his quarterly visits for the first year. 

So far, so good! I'm just about due for his 2nd quarterly visit and I no longer have ants around the perimeter of the house. I've seen only one ant inside since 1st treatment but the yard is still a work in progress.

Thanks!


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

gobug said:


> Boric acid is not water soluble. Making your own is not so easy. If you use more than ~1/4 tsp boric acid per 8 oz water, it is too strong. Terro is a fairly good bait (boric acid). Amdro is better, in my opinion. Ants change their food preference based on their colony needs. That means sometimes a bait will work well, other times it may not.
> 
> Your pics are not good enough to identify the ant. A 30x magnification may be needed to properly ID the ant. I suggest you capture a few and take them to your department of agriculture, or whoever manages pest control in your state. They are free and they know your area.
> 
> Your location has relevance to what the ant could be.


Not accurate statement that boric acid is not water soluble. It is soluble up to 5% (5 grams per liter). Although, this is not a HIGH solubility. 

Why not use instead sodium tetraborate (20 Mule Team Borax)?? Same deadly effect (borate). Much more soluble.


----------



## Donald32 (Mar 1, 2013)

Files are removed due to violation. But if you want to get rid of it, the solution you are using is perfect but with all this you need to block the small areas because these ants are really small and can pass through any small spaces in doors, windows and walls. Try to block these areas and insulate your windows so that they cant enter to your home from outside.



Brisbane Pest Treatment


----------

